# iterative Form



## konoha (13. Nov 2015)

Ich soll bei folgender Aufgabe (siehe Screenshots) das Programm analog zum rekursiven Programm auf der Folie, iterativ darstellen mit einer while Schleife. wie mache ich das bitte?


```
public static void main (String[] args){
    }
    void nimmMassivePuppe(//Puppe M){
  
        while(//M ist massiv) {
            nimm M;
         
    }
              
    }
  
}
```


----------



## Flown (13. Nov 2015)

Du kannst hier nicht einfach deine Aufgaben posten.
Stell dich der Herausforderung und versuch es selbst mal.
Hast du die erste Aufgabe - textuell Beschreiben - schon gemacht? Wenn es an der Umsetzung scheitert, dann können wir dir gerne helfen, aber so nicht!


----------



## strußi (13. Nov 2015)

du hast x "hohle" Puppen und eine massive Puppe
also ist dein code
nimm solange die Puppe auseinander bis du eine massive Puppe bekommst


----------



## Dompteur (13. Nov 2015)

strußi hat gesagt.:


> nimm solange die Puppe auseinander bis du eine massive Puppe bekommst


... und wenn du die massive Puppe herausgenommen hast, machst du die Puppen wieder der Reihe nach zu.


----------



## konoha (14. Nov 2015)

Hallo danke für die Tipps, allerdings habe ich wirklich keine ahnung wie ich das in quellcode schreiben soll - "nimm die Puppe heraus und mach sie wieder der Reihe nach zu" wie schreibe ich das?

```
public static void main (String[] args){
    nimmMassivePuppe(8);
    }
   
    public static void nimmMassivePuppe(int M){
    int i=1;
    int massivePuppe = M;
    int[] puppen = {1, 2, 3, 4 ,5, 6, 7, 8};
        while(i<=massivePuppe) {
            i++;
    }
            System.out.println(puppen.length);
   
    }
   
}
```


----------

